# Audi A6 (C5) reliability - better stats



## mkaresh (Oct 26, 2005)

I wanted more up-to-date car reliability information that included actual repair rates. So in late 2005 I started getting people together to make this possible. TrueDelta now updates actual repair frequencies, not just dots, four times a year, to track cars closely as they age.
We've had excellent participation by Audi owners, with over 2,000 signed up, including 444 for the A6. But more remain needed to cover all model years of the C5, especially if we're to report separate stats for each engine. So I'm grateful that VMG has provided permission to post this thread.
Participants simply report repairs the month after they occur on a one-page survey. When there are no repairs, they simply report an approximate odometer reading four times a year, at the end of each quarter.
To encourage participation, participants receive full access to all results, not just those for the A6, for free. I'll share results in this thread after each update.

For the details, and to sign up to help out:
Car reliability research


----------



## mkaresh (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: Audi A6 (C5) reliability - better stats (mkaresh)*

We've updated the results for the A6 to include owner experiences through December 31, 2009. In terms of repair trips per 100 cars per year:
2004: 161
2003: 210
2002: 135
2001: 157
2000: 88
The 2000 is better than average (too good to be accurate) and the others are worse than average.
Decent sample sizes for the 2001 and 2002, small sample sizes for the others.
Thank you to this forum and everyone who has been helping. We'll have further updates in May and August. With more participants, we could provide more precise information and cover all model years.
Audi A6 reliability comparisons


----------



## mkaresh (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: Audi A6 (mkaresh)*

Recently enhanced the related repair history survey so that it can (optionally) be used as a personal car maintenance record.
As always, more participants would be helpful. Updated Car Reliability Survey results in May.
Car reliability research


----------



## mkaresh (Oct 26, 2005)

We've updated the results for the A6 to include owner experiences through March 31, 2010. In terms of repair trips per 100 cars per year:

2004: 135

2003: 200

2002: 126

2001: 176

2000: 108

1999: 255

The 2000 is better than average (probably too good to be accurate), the 2002 is about average, and the others are worse than average.

Decent sample sizes for the 2001 and 2002, small sample sizes for the others. The small sample sizes are probably responsible for much of the variation from year to year.

A big thank you, once again, to this forum and everyone who has been helping.. We'll have further updates in August and November. With more participants, we could provide more precise information and cover all model years.

Audi A6 reliability comparisons


----------



## mkaresh (Oct 26, 2005)

Updated stats in a few days.

We'll be able to provide partial results for nearly every year, but more participants are needed to provide more precise, complete results.

To help provide the best possible information on your year:

Car reliability research


----------

